# Боли в пояснице и онемение ноги



## Елена(ЕВА) (14 Июл 2018)

Добрый вечер!
Мне 38 лет.
В 1982 брали пункцию из позвоночника.Сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника диагностировали, когда мне было 7лет(медкомиссия перед школой).Лечили в местной поликлинике(массажи и ЛФК).Мама водила меня трижды (на три курса) к доктору Касьяну в Полтавской обл. Сколиоз "замер". Потом во время беременности в 2004 поясница побаливала,ну и после,конечно-ребенок на руках.В 2011 эпидуральная анестезия в тот же позвоночник ((Снова маленький ребёнок на руках.

Последние 2года работаю сидя по 8-9часов.с небольшим перерывом 5-10мин.Начала болеть поясница. После неудобного положения(на даче например)согнувшись в пояснице, чувствовала некоторое онемение в ней и боль,но разогнушись 5мин похожу и проходило.Или на ипликаторе полежу.Разотру мазями или диклофенак уколю...справлялась-отпускало...

09.07.2018г.В этот раз боль была сильной (никакой нагрузки,больше чем обычно не было,уже после сна почувствовала боль),еле досидела до конца рабочего дня.А на следующий работать не могла,сидеть больно.Поехала к врачу.За рулём с трудом.Ломила поясница,левая ягодица и нога.Терапевт назначила :мидокалм,комболипен,амилотекс.И анализы сдать. 11сделала МРТ и попала к неврологу.К слову к вечеру(приём был ч 17.15)левая нога стала терять чувствительность.Двигать я ей могу,но значительно в меньшей степени от здоровой ноги.На ступеньках пару раз оступалась при спуске,не чувствую стопу.Постоянное покалывание,будто затекла.Боль в пояснице и в левой ноге при наклоне вперед.При попытке поднять прямую левую ногу.Она осмотрев меня,сказала что грыжа так не болит.Что это у меня остеохондроз.Убрала из назначений комболипен.Добавила дексаметазон+эуфилин.И отпустила до 16.07.

Вчера к моим симптомам добавилось жжение ноги.В голени и стопе.На носочки обеими ногами получается, на больной ноге максимум 1.5см от пола.Чтобы ночью спала,невролог назначила карбамазепин, но толку от него нет,ночью хожу по коридору чтобы отпустило.Боль стихает,могу заснуть на животе,как только переворачиваюсь,просыпаюсь от боли.Что со мной Уважаемые Доктора?
Нужна ли консультация нейрохирурга?К какому специалисту ещё обратиться?Верны ли действия невролога в данном случае?Страшно потерять ногу.На сколько стремительно всё происходит в подобных случаях обычно?

 

Снимки в моём альбоме
Благодарю за ответы.

Пробую вставить снимки сюда


----------



## La murr (14 Июл 2018)

@Елена(ЕВА), Елена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Елена(ЕВА) (14 Июл 2018)

@La murr, спасибо.Обратилась.Надеюсь на ответы.
Живу я во Владимире.

Результаты анализов (тех, что назначила терапевт, т.к.невролог не назначила ни одного анализа) будут в понедельник у меня.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2018)

Желательно обратиться к другому неврологу. И было бы просто идеально, если он в лечении своих пациентов использует мануальную терапию( прежде всего мышечные техники).  
А пока же необходимо купить полужесткий поясничный корсет и одевать его при ходьбе, а в будущем при физических нагрузках.


----------



## Елена(ЕВА) (15 Июл 2018)

Такое разнообразие корсетов.На каком остановиться?











2/2
*Ортопедический корсет поясничный полужесткий Т-1554 (с 4-мя ребрами жесткости*

*



*
*



*
*1/2
Корсет поддерживающий (универсальный) БПП-333*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*3/3
Ортопедический поясничный корсет ПРР-25
Что то подобное?*


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2018)

@Елена(ЕВА), в выборе помогут эти темы -  
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине 
Корсетный пояс


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2018)

Ширина корсета должна быть 20-25 см.
У нас в аптеках сейчас в большом количестве продукция российской компании "Тревес". Цена низкая. Качество хорошее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

Все признаки корешкового синдрома - боль, онемение, слабость и слабость, получается, нарастает?


----------



## Елена(ЕВА) (16 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нет, не нарастает слабость,она появилась 11.07 и не проходит.Боль уменьшается. Стала спать по ночам(преимущественно на животе).А к слабости в левой ноге добавилось жжение.
Положили меня сегодня в стационар.Врач более внимательная чем в поликлинике.Сказала,что если не пройдут все симптомы за 2-3 месяца,нужно обращаться к нейрохирургам...
Очень не хочется на операции...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2018)

Слабость не нарастает.
Операции не хотите.
Время есть.
Тогда надо лечиться.


----------

